
How the Military Uses Twitter Sock Puppets to Control Debate - sitkack
https://medium.com/p/a4ccba1e6f05
======
SockPuppet12
[http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/I2O/Programs/Social_Media_in_S...](http://www.darpa.mil/Our_Work/I2O/Programs/Social_Media_in_Strategic_Communication_%28SMISC%29.aspx)

------
m4wk3r
Speechless.

